# bear archery



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

does any one on here shoot a bear if so post up pics


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

*Bear Bows*










Here is my bear bow, 09 lights out


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my friend from Church shoots a Bear Lights Out, he's on here a little, he might posts some pics if he sees this thread.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Me, shooting my Lights Out.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

i dont own a bear, but i was able to shoot "Mudd's" bear blackcat i think (recurve)


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I shoot a Bear Sentry. Not worthy of a pic


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i got a thruth 2 for my b day in february. that bow is sweet. i went to my first 3d tournament on july 3 and 4. im sitting there thinking how slow my bow is compared to all the kids shooting pse and stuff. i was talking to this kid i shot against named tristan stepp who i guess is the state champ and he tells me he is only getting like 260 out of his bow maddness at 56 pounds so here i am with my truth 2 ibo at 318 shooting 275fps at 50 pounds and 27 inch draw length! i guess you can make any bow fast if you get a light enough arrow!!!


----------

